# Pullcord



## Blondie69 (Apr 29, 2013)

I've just bought a autocruise starblazer marquis 2004 in great nick ,just had our first weekend away it was great , but the pull cord in the shower room won't pull , any ideas .


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

New switch required. It went on my 04 Starspirit
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Wall-Ligh...ome_Garden_Lighting_Parts&hash=item460eeaa887

You will need to take the ceiling panel down to replace it.


----------



## Blondie69 (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks for that , I don't fancy it but needs must,


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Old thread regarding mine
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-94423-.html


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

I got a replacement in Maplin a couple of years ago, expect they still do them. As Techno says the ceiling has to come down which is a faff but straightforward.


----------



## Blondie69 (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks all, just ordered what techno100 said, when it arrives ill have a bash , wish me luck


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

If it's like the Starspirit disconnect the skylight surround then unscrew the ceiling holding screws while in the bathroom, tilt it down a bit to access the switch, pretty straightforward really. I also had to remove the shower head bar so that I could get the ceiling low enough. There is no need to remove the lights, the cables are just about long enough to allow you to lower the ceiling enough.


----------



## Blondie69 (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks techno100 for the link for the switch ,it arrived today, just fitted it , a bit fiddly but only took about half hour, and a snip at £1.50 plus p&p


----------

